
End of roaming charges in EU by 15 June 2017 - matteuan
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-193_en.htm
======
GFischer
Data costs per GB still sound extremely expensive.

It's in line with what they've been doing previously:

[https://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/apr/30/end-bill-
shock...](https://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/apr/30/end-bill-shock-eu-
mobile-roaming-charges-slashed-phone)

One good thing in my country (Uruguay) is a very good 4G network with the
cheapest per GB costs in the Americas.

